# Canned Rat/Rats Like Ramen



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry they're dark, I have an aversion toward flash... makes my pics look even worse.

Canned rat yesterday XD









Tail!









Hmm.... wonder what's in there? :? 

Rats like ramen... lol

























"You're getting all up in my grill while I'm eating?! Not cool, dude."









Lick lick lick lick lick...









Almost done...









"Will you stop with the pictures now? Geez! Don't see what's so cute about eating..."

And this is where she hangs out on my desk...










Since Klardae's death, we've bonded more than I thought we could've... Zinc's always seemed to have some slight trust issues, but after only a few days she's become trustful enough not to hide when I open the cage door, and now she's learned that scritches aren't for running from XD So we've been alternating... I scritch her, she grooms me... <3


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey, you have a schnauzer! (I think... :wink: ) Me too, a giant. 

LoL, yes, rats do like ramen, and crawling into small spaces. Great pics!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

She's schnauzer/yorkie, about 12 years old... And very small compared to a giant! XD Giants are neat, though.

Honestly...? This rat likes anything edible. You have to keep leather FAAAR away from her... she literally EATS it. Strange...


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw, cool, she's adorable. Definitely has more of the schnauzer look about her, but her hair looks nice and soft like a yorkie.

Yeah, lol, I know what you mean. Frankly, I never quite understand any sentence that starts out, "My rats won't eat..." Something I've never had the opportunity to say. :wink:


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Great pictures! She's a doll.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Soooo adorable. I bet a Pringles can is like heaven for ratties.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes, especially when I didn't bother to clean out the crumbs XD The pringles can has since been used on a free-range rattie playground I'm making, which will be posted in the rattie housing section :3


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I believe I see Sims game......hehee


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Yesss I love that game. It crashes all the time though, I save every time my Sims make a major achievement.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww, If you go on to the sims community forum, they can help. I just went through re-installing all of them....not fun! And my hard drive is lazy and sometimes doesnt want to run discs....so thats double the crappy-ness!

But try going on the forum thats on the offical site and im sure they'll help. Maybe its a patch that you didnt install or maybe a download that went wrong.


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

I have all of the Sims 2 expansions so far... (Though I won't let my ratties anywhere near them (I keep them on my windowsill.)

I can offer help with the crashes, to at least figure out what's going on...


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

aww your rat is adorable!


----------

